# Underworld Debuts on 4K Ultra HD December 27 & Resident Evil: Afterlife Debuts on 4K Ultra HD January 17



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Two Iconic Franchises Like You’ve Never Seen Them Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

